# Need help finding diskless Hubs for my Dirt Jumper.



## CptKlink (Sep 20, 2014)

Anybody out there know where i can find a set of Hubs front and rear for my dirt jumper that doesn't have Disk mounts for disk breaks on them?


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

You can use disc hubs to build wheels for rim brakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CptKlink (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm new to this i have always been a BMXer. For some reason i thought disk hubs where a little wider and need a wider fork and wider rear triangle so essentially a whole new frame but i guess i was wrong well thxs that makes the searching a whole lot easier.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

CptKlink said:


> I'm new to this i have always been a BMXer. For some reason i thought disk hubs where a little wider and need a wider fork and wider rear triangle so essentially a whole new frame but i guess i was wrong well thxs that makes the searching a whole lot easier.


MTB hubs are 135mm spaced (usually), while BMX hubs are 110mm spaced. I guess there's a small chance your frame is weird and takes a BMX-spaced hub. So, check on that.

Don't build a non-disc rear wheel, because if you ever get a new frame that has a disc brake mount (as almost all good ones do), then you won't be able to use that wheel.


----------



## CptKlink (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm actully thinking this is actully closer to a 26" (tire size) BMX. Cuz looking over the bike completely it look more like a BMX then a dirt jumper you normally see. Like it being full rigid, and the headset looks exactly like what you would see off of a BMX just with MTB style handle bars, it being single speed with a normal thread on freewheel and hub. Here let up upload and show you a few pics of my bike and the parts thats looking like my bike is actully a 26" BMX


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

CptKlink said:


> I'm actully thinking this is actully closer to a 26" (tire size) BMX. Cuz looking over the bike completely it look more like a BMX then a dirt jumper you normally see. Like it being full rigid, and the headset looks exactly like what you would see off of a BMX just with MTB style handle bars, it being single speed with a normal thread on freewheel and hub. Here let up upload and show you a few pics of my bike and the parts thats looking like my bike is actully a 26" BMX


The line between DJ and 26"BMX does get blurry. There are all-rigid DJ bikes like the Haro Steel Reserve 1.1 that would still be considered DJ. 
Haro Bikes - MTB - Steel Reserve 1.1

One major difference is whether the rigid fork is short (no extra gap between the tire and the crown of the fork) or whether it is a long rigid fork. A longer rigid fork means that the frame is designed around the possibility of a suspension fork.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Or NS Holy 1:
NS Bikes Holy 1 2012 - ns-bikes - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB

But something like the Volume Sledgehammer or SE OM Flyer would clearly be 26" BMX....


----------



## CptKlink (Sep 20, 2014)

Ya there is no space between the crown of the fork and the stem. It goes directly from the fork crown to the bearing race to the stem. And the space between the tire and fork crown is about the space you would normally see on a BMX.


----------



## CptKlink (Sep 20, 2014)

I also just checked (I guess i should of looked at this earlier) the front and rear spacing is 110mm rear and 100mm front. So i have been looking for the wrong hubs all along damn huge brain fart there. SO now i just need to look for BMX hubs thats alot easier to find. And from my findings this is a 26" BMX just with MTB style handlebars. Now i'm hopeing the Race Face Chester crankset is going to fit in to this thing i don't see why it woulden't. I did measure the Bottem Bracket before ordering the crankset. It is 68mm and is the same diameter so I should be good.

Well thxs for the pointers and info cmc4130 I think i should be good from here on out. God i feel dumb I should of did my homework before asking anything. If i knew this was a 26" BMX fromt the start I would of been like ok i need this ans this ans this and i'm done.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm interested to know whether your handlebars feel real low.

See, the newer DK Xenia also has a short axle-to-crown fork. I have heard people say that it makes the front end feel very low. So, for example, this guy put BMX cruiser bars on it:

_
Tall rider looking to get into BMX_
Tall rider looking to get into BMX - Pinkbike Forum










This, on the other hand, is a Transition Trail or Park with 4" rise BMX bars. You can see the gap above the tire. If you put a short bmx 26" fork on this bike, the bottom bracket would be verrrry low. 









This is my friend at one of our spots. He's riding a 26" BMX with 5.75" or 6" rise bars. 









So, if you want your bike to look and feel even more like a 26" BMX, you could pick up some 4" or 5" rise cruiser bars. :thumbsup:


----------



## CptKlink (Sep 20, 2014)

Well i'm a rather short guy only at 5'7 and also its been a few years actually since i have ridden any bike. But i can say right now the bike feels comfortable to ride. But i can't really tell if it feel low unless i jump on a BMX again to get a feel for that again then i think i might be able to tell if it rides low or not. I'm almost thinking maybe its a hybrid of a BMX and Dirt Jumper. 

If it helps any i got the measurements on the frame if it helps figure out what kind of bike this is. Please forgive me if these arn't proper sizes I have never known the proper way to measure a frame. I always measure the inside size of the triangle, So the Top cross bar is 21" and the bottom down tube is 23" and the seatpost tube is 10". Does any of that mean anything to you?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, you could say your bike is a blend of 26" BMX and 26" MTB-DJ. But a lot of people would call it an MTB "park" or "street" bike: all rigid for riding street and skatepark.

Like the NS Holy 1. It's got some tire-gap in the fork. Axle-to-crown, I would guess is around 420mm. 









Black Market Mob, with S&M fork. (If I remember right, this fork was 425mm axle to crown). 


















Top tube measured "center to center" (center of head tube to center of seat tube)









"Effective" top tube is measured differently. This is a horizontal line out to where the seat is....


----------



## CptKlink (Sep 20, 2014)

I just measured the fork and it by the looks of it is 400mm-410mm and the top cross tube is i'm pretty sure 22". I can't get an exact measurement with the bike fully assembled. I don't want to tear it down just for this once i get my parts in the middle of this week i will get a closer measurement.

Also taking a closer look of thoes pics you posed of the 26" BMX's i see thoes on the headsets the handlebars mount on the bottom part of the headset and clamp/screw from the bottom by the looks of it. And mine it mounts on the top. So that makes up about and inch and my handle bars rise up about 2 to 2 1/2 inches. Maybe thats one reason why the bike feels comfortable to ride and doesn't feel low.


----------

